# Foosmans CDA-7990 Review



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Is anyone really interested in a laymans reveiw of a piece of equipment that is no longer available? If so, I can a/b the W205 into my current H701, then into my H900, then pull the W205 and run the same with the 7990, both with analog and optical input comparisons on the h900.

If ya'll are interested I can do this next weekend.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

It would be nice for those curious. Really I'm curious about how much difference there is going from regular Alpine to F#1. F#1 is too rich for my blood especially since that lineup isn't made anymore but have always wondered why the pricetag was so high.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd be interested, myself.

you've got PM...


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

On hold for the moment, may have a new car in the works.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

foosman said:


> On hold for the moment, may have a new car in the works.


Another American muscle gem I hope


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

Subscribing for future info and review. I have the 7990/H900 combo and will eventually install in my E46 M3.

Just starting to research what to do with the car.


----------



## ckmoy007 (Nov 26, 2008)

i'm interested in ur review of these monsters, too.


----------



## Scorch95 (Feb 9, 2009)

Waiting patiently for the 7990/h900 review.....alright I'm impatient but looking forward to this none the less.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

All I am going to be able to do is review the F1 equipment as I installed them in the new car and can't side by side compare them with the other stuff. After SBN I can get to this. Thanks for the interest and your patience.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I also recently came into this 7990/H900 combo that i'm pairing with Dynaudio 170 woofers, 150 mids, and Hiquphon OWII run by a DLS A4/A5 amps, since this is the first time I'm running this setup I cannot really compare to my old setup, but I'll be sure to add my feedback.


----------

